# The Shire OOC thread



## Luthien Elenese (May 28, 2005)

This is the OFFICIAL The Shire thread. Any discussion about it should be in here from now on, rather than the 'Light Role Playing' one.

Now that I'm done being bossy, does anyone have any ideas where location and that sort of thing are concerned? I mean, is it going to be in a village, a town or maybe some sort of halfway-house? It could also be from a few places in the area, rather than just the one.

It's absolutely fine for there to be charecters from other RPs here. It's easy to smooth out any contradictions with Tolkien's Shire either, as long as we go along with main points, the settlement should be far enough from the origional Hobbiton to make it a problem.

Any profiles should be posted here: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?p=450218#post450218 in the profiles thread.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 29, 2005)

yes I'm new at this...  Is the RPG set up and I haven't seen it, or is it not ready just yet? 

**and I wanted to post here so I can find it again**  

Location? hummm... as long as it's not 'that's it, there's no more' so you can wonder around...

maybe "It's a calm spring afternoon, clouds on the horizon bring a promise of rain. The party is starting to calm down for the evening..."

or whatever... just another of my ideas...


----------



## reem (May 30, 2005)

I've found a very useful and detailed map of the Shire to help us out (click on it and it enlarges)
We can always locate somewhere along the borders, and somewhere near the woods. Hows about somewhere in the North Farthing or lower down the West farthing? Both ways we'd be close to Elves, so that leaves more options open.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 30, 2005)

That's a cool map!! If only my printer was bigger...


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 30, 2005)

Very nice, reem! I like! 


And, as to location,


> a few places in the area, rather than just the one


 seems to be the best to me. I think it would be good (this is just my idea, I'm totally open to others) that it starts in a more familiar place before branching out, like maybe The Green Dragon Inn. Just a thought, I think it could get us more oriented if we start in a place in Tolkiens Shire before we go to places we make up. (With the understanding that the whole things IS in Tolkiens Shire, just that we want to be in places where he didn't exactly describe, etc., so we'll have more liberty.)

But then again, AraCeleb's and reem's ideas would work, too... I'm totally open. I won't be offended or anything if my idea is rejected. Or even a combination of all three is conceivable... of course, it's all up to Luthy in the end  

One small question--wait, actually two. One, could we get some general idea as to when we can start RPing (yes, I'm impatient. sorry. I'll stop asking after this) and, Two, are we going to do anything to get other people to come? So far there seems to be only us four who seem REALLY interested thus far. (Not that we can't just start now and get more people as we go along, I was just wondering...)


----------



## reem (Jun 2, 2005)

Why not just start where ever each of us wants to start After all, the RP does encompass the whole of the Shire, so we can have subtitles heading our posts simply stating the location, just to clarify where each post is taking place. That way we'd be able to play more than one plot at the same time. We could even have separate plots and characters meet at points to merge 

And I wouldn't worry too much about our numbers; once the RP actually starts people will start to show some interest (hopefully). All that remains now is for us to post our profiles and for *Luthy* to start the official RP thread.


----------



## Luthien Elenese (Jun 4, 2005)

ok, if everyone feels ok about it, I'll post the IC thread tonight...


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 6, 2005)

Oh, hooray! Just wondering, would you like more characters? I think I could manage one more if you think it would be better to start off with more characters.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 6, 2005)

If you are asking me, I don't mind... 

If you want to juggle... but you might make sure that it's clear who's who and all that! 

Where did everyone else get to?


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 6, 2005)

Good question. And what section is this going to be in? I looked around for the IC thread and didn't see it... maybe I'm just blind, but could we get a definate answer as to the location? (Even if it's not up yet)

EDIT: I found the thread. I am blind, I know.


----------



## Brania maiden (Jun 7, 2005)

Hello, Im Rosies friend and would like to join.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 7, 2005)

Welcome to... well... TTF and The Shire! I hope you have fun!


----------



## Luthien Elenese (Jun 8, 2005)

haha! look more personages!

welcome to the jungle!


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 8, 2005)

Hello, hello, hello Brania! I want to see your profile!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 8, 2005)

Are we just wandering around the Shire or is there something going on that we could do? 

Maybe I can just let my caricature do her own thing tell she runs into... whatever.  

I mean, it's fun to have 'the Shire at you feet', but there's not much to it yet... (maybe I will have to... 'intervene'!)


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 8, 2005)

Yes, in my experience its alot more fun if your character is interacting with the other characters. Of course, thats just whats funnest for me, you might prefer to be alone with your character for awhile if you want...

One thing that is a particular pet peeve of mine (No offence meant to anyone!): The most important part of a character profile (IMHO), is the personality. This should be one of the longer sections, if not the longest section, of the profile. And the most improtant part of the personality? Faults. Hate to break it to ya, but nobody is perfect. It's part of being human. (Or a hobbit or elf or dwarf or whatever your charcter is ) If you want to have a character that is believeably realistic, they will have fault_s _and strength_s_ (emphasis on the plural). Strengths are easy to handle, the faults are the thing that need to be focused on usually. I am far from the best or wisest role-player, but I have RPd for a fair while, on more than one site, and I feel at least qualified enough to say that much. 

Ok, enough of my ranting. Ignore it if you want. Let's get RPing!


----------



## Luthien Elenese (Jun 10, 2005)

nicely said Rosie!


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks!

I _could_ post IC, but I'm kinda waiting for you to post first, so... *go post, Luthy!*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 16, 2005)

Well I think I'll have to let her wander off for a little while... But I think she likes watching the towns folk try to get out of her way while they decide if she's an enemy or a friend. 

I have to do some traveling of my one for a little and won't have a computer. But I won't be gone too long, I hope. 

Oh, I invited someone to come visit our little Shire, if he comes as the character I've seen, then it will be rather interesting around here!


----------



## Luthien Elenese (Jun 16, 2005)

oh! sorry! I thought someone else was going to post, but it seems I have neglected the thread for a while so I shall go post now!! (possibly after doing the washing up, it depends if anyone finds out I'm on the computer...)


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks! And, I would like to apologise for the typos in my last post in the IC thread. I had been writing that post for some time and had actually lost it _three times_, so was very agitated when I typed that up and didn't go through and make corrections.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 17, 2005)

Dose anyone know where we could find a really good 'bad guy'?! 

He needs to be a good RPGer, can play the role of 'hunter', has a talent for being dramatic and would be interested in joining our little thread. 

If anyone IS interested please post on here to let me know! I have been talking to someone that might join if there was somebody to fill that role...

That and it would be fun


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 17, 2005)

A really good bad guy... hmmm. If I was in a thread with a really good bad guy I'd tell you, but the one thread I'm in that has bad guys, I'm it! (Well, one of them. Yeah.)

Wait! Try eleventy-one, he really likes RPing bad guys, I think. I'm fairly sure eleventy would like to do it. Didn't you 'meet' him in The Grey Hill Inn?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 17, 2005)

That's not a bad idea... perhaps I shall ask him!  

Any other ideas?!


----------



## reem (Jun 23, 2005)

I've finally found time to write up my profile and I've just posted it I'll try to post as much as I can, but I've loads of packing and clearing up to do in the next two weeks - I'm off on a two-month-long vacation (horrah horrah!). Will try to send even when out of the country, but it prolly won't be very frequent 
Untill then, though, you'll have to put up with my obnoxious character Those of you who've RPed with me in Hobbiton will probably remember the old f*rt and groan in dismay, but worry not, I'll keep him as well-behaved as I logically can 
See you in the RP thread!


----------



## Luthien Elenese (Jun 23, 2005)

Reemage! where be you going on holiday then, anywhere nice? Feel free to write as and when you can... any luck on getting Elventy, AraCelebEarwen? What would that be shortened to anyway? it seems rather long to type...


----------



## reem (Jun 25, 2005)

Luthien Elenese said:


> Reemage! where be you going on holiday then, anywhere nice?


Heh, nowhere particularly special, just Jordan Most of my friends will be busy with summer jobs there, so they probably won't have much time to spare me Ah well, it's still a holiday, and I'd be escaping the stifling heat of Dubai; not a total waste 



> Feel free to write as and when you can


You can bet on it


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 25, 2005)

Luthien Elenese said:


> any luck on getting Elventy, AraCelebEarwen? What would that be shortened to anyway? it seems rather long to type...



I'm trying...  If you think of something that might help convince him, that would be good. He said he was a little confused by my asking, and hasn't been in the mood for being really evil lately. But do we need something 'really evil' or just someone to 'look out for' and add some interest? 

And Ara works


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 25, 2005)

I was just thinking it would be someone 'to look out for', this is a lighthearted thread, and I think a less, eerm, hard-core (heh) villan is good.

Of course, it might be something you could advertize in a signature... you know, "PM me if you want to RP a baddie in the Shire thread!" or some such thingy, that way anyone reading a thread you've posted in would see it, and it's easy to change once you've found someone...


----------



## eleventy-one (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm flattered at how much I am mentioned in this thread!! And, no I have no problem being whomever you would like. However, I'm not seeing any plot here or too much in the thread either, not to mention anything I can grasp for a "bad guy". Mr. Frederick seemed allright, but hobbit's have the disadvantage of being not one to fight in battles, hunt, or do many "bad things". Also, Rosie's latest post seemed to confirm that he's more of a grump than anything else. Also, a hobbit bad guy is, while certianly unexpected, not exactly threatening or strange (he would be known to everyone in the town). Pros and cons are many...it just depends on what your looking for. A betraying, lying, unexpected, sectretive bad guy who is a hobbit and acts cheery but has evil plots and connections lurking? Or a brave, quick-witted, stranger who is either clearly or slightly secretly allyed with evil and who starts wars and battles and such and threatens to destroy the Shire?

Personally, the second one sounds more appealing, it give the characters a chance to bond in order to "save the Shire!" and also lets them grow (as most of them are peacful cheery hobbits who don't fight it will be interesting to see who does what in the face of need and danger). This sounds so much more fun to play too! I hope you all pick this one, but either would work. Another advantage of the stranger would be I don't need to work myself into your characters's pasts and memories of myself (if I'm a hobbit you all will know me, and the backround of the plot can get quite complicated).

So, now that I've written the LONGEST POST EVER... tell me what you think, then I'll develope a character.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 25, 2005)

Glad you dropped in, eleventy! You're right, we don't have much of a plot, thats not really the point here, we just RP for fun. Since it will be your character, whatever you feel will be the best I'm totally fine with, since you will be the person RPing it. The banding together to save the Shire sounds interesting, but I think we'd need either more RPers OR some NPCs for everyone to play. (NPC=Non Player Character, a character everyone can RP that doesn't 'belong' to a certain RPer, usually (in my experience) less importat to the plot, like, say, Mr. Frederick for example, or, um... Fredo Brownlock? There aren't many good examples in the thread so far, but am I making sense here?)


----------



## eleventy-one (Jun 26, 2005)

Kinda, NPCs seem not to hard to develope as we go along, right? Well, here's the deel. I think I won't be a hobbit and I'll enter the thread in some mysterious way and we can decide later how to deal with me and what my "evil plots" should be.

EDIT: I have posted, sorry about not posting a profile. I have to run, actually and just barely finished the post in the IC thread, i'll get a profile down ASAP.


----------



## reem (Jun 26, 2005)

Bleh. I just realised that my Aldagrim sounds a bit like your Mr. Frederick, which was completely unintentional Should have read the IC posts before writing up my character *sigh*. Anyway, since you've already written in Frederick and I've put up my Aldagrim, why not have the two of them come off as two rivals, in a way? Two old hobbits with nothing much to do with their time grumping and scowling at each other Should be interesting to see what kind of fueds they get into Who's playing Mr. Frederick anyway? He an NPC?

Welcome to The Shire, *eleventy-one*, by the way Good to have you with us


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 26, 2005)

YEAH!!!  Now this should be fun! 

Thank you for joining!  And no, if you get the time go ahead and post a profile later, it'll be fun to see what you come up with.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 26, 2005)

You guys have room for a Black Nùmenorian out of Mithlond? I got a letter saying I've been replaced as the 3S liason so I've got nothing else planned for a while. I'll play the good or evil role and have much experience in both.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 26, 2005)

Fine by me... It might be cool to do someone that might be good but is dangerous, or someone who looks trustworthy but has their own ideas, or somebody that puts everyone on edge at first but is the best thing to have ever come into the land...  Whatever, that's the fun of doing lands and towns like this. Not much for limits... just let us know if you have any suggestions or ideas for our little thread!


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 26, 2005)

Got it. I'll smack in my profile and start contributing rite away. You guys need a bad guy and I have the perfect plan considering my character has been around since before I came to TTF, I'll use his background history to create an antagonist and liven it up a bit. Go good Black Nùmenorian!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 26, 2005)

Well, I thought we could use a bad guy! Looks like we get to have a bit of fun now... umm, but won't that make for two? Oh well, this'll be interesting...   

"Hit the dirt! Their coming! The baddies are coming!"   lol hehe. sorry


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 26, 2005)

Ooh, I really really like having more than one baddie... opens up more possibilities... a rivalry, perhaps, or a partnership? Or, maybe starting as a rivalry, then teaming up? Or the opposite? Heehee, this is looking interesting...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 26, 2005)

For sure!  This is rather entertaining! 

Sorry about any slower posts. There are times I have to run and do something... But I get right back to it most of the time!


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 26, 2005)

One small thing... (you guys will get used to my pet peeves, I promise. At least I hope so.) most of our RPs here are in past tense, this thread included. Gosh, I'm feeling guilty about being so nit-picky. Sorry. It's just that, when you read most of the thread in past tense, then you get a post in present tense, it's sort of... odd? Just a suggestion, not saying anyone has to, but past tense would be nice.

Some threads are supposed to be in present tense/first person/whatever, it depends on if the person in charge of the thread (Luthy, in this case) specifies it. If it is unspecified, default is past-tense third person (Right? Correct me if I'm wrong here).

I'll stop picking on you all, I promise. Just... thought I would tell you, in case maybe you didn't know. No offence meant at all, please don't think I'm criticizing anyone. If you like present tense, then by all means just keep writing in present tense. I'm not trying to make anyone change because I'm picky.

MERPG is for writers to have fun writing and also to improve writing skills. One of the best ways to improve writing skills is to get feedback on what you've written, both good and bad. So, everyone, tell me if there is something wrong with my posts! Thats one thing that OOC threads are for! (PMs, too!) 

Ok, I've said waaay too much, so I'll just, um, leave. For now. Yeah. Ahem. Be back later. *waves*


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 26, 2005)

I have a tense issue so I guess I can take more time to check all my little words.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 26, 2005)

Sorry 

I'm getting better, but I've never been that fast a typist.  (or that good a speller... )


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey we have to intertwine this somewhere. We currently have 2 seperate stories and need 1.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 26, 2005)

Obviously. Don't fret about that at the moment, I say, these things are easy to orchestrate for the most part. Especially if where you two are happens to be near Crickhollow? (Yes, that is a question, if an awkwardly phrased one ) And having two separate storys for awhile would be good. Or even having two separate storys that 'cross paths' now and then, if you know what I mean...?

This is the last I'll say about it, at least for the present, just saying... past tense would be nice.  Just thought I'd... say that again... because... yeah.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 27, 2005)

Your making me cry! Just kidding. I see what you mean. An innocent story meeting up with one of past horrors and present dangers will make an incredible set of reading material nonetheless hours of fun writing it! One thing: Should I lower the intensity of our story or what?


----------



## reem (Jun 27, 2005)

*Thumps Wraithguard on the back* Welcome, friend, welcome

_Edit note_:
Guys, please don’t hate me, but I’ve a few nitpicks to add on the IC posts too:
-We should spell check what we’ve written before posting.
-Try not to talk for each other’s characters or commit them to actions they might not normally go for. 
-The characters’ language. We should make sure they stick to Tolkien-English and not modern English. 
-We should decide which season we’re in. I think that since it’s raining we could be going from summer to autumn, which would account for the lingering greenery and the rain showers.  
-We need to decide on which Age we’re in. Some of the posts are starting to conflict. In eleventy-one’s post ‘King Aragorn’ was mentioned and that implies the Fourth Age after Sauron’s demise, but then Wraithguard mentions Sauron being after him, which is impossible if we’re RPing in the Fourth Age. We have to make sure the timelines and events coincide, otherwise it’s going to sound messy.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm sure we're in the Fourth Age. Isn't that what we decided earlier? Maybe I'm not remembering correctly. You all have licence to slap me if I'm wrong. *cowers*

And I'll jsut say this... don't think you have to do everything right all at once. Try to improve posts, and we'll not say anything more... unless it is a prolonged problem. We think you're all doing wonderful, honest! But we're all here to improve, right? With that said... you guys tell me how I can improve, too, because theres definately room for it ... I really am trying, truly.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 28, 2005)

No it's the fourth age. Don't listen to my rants about Cirdan and Imladris and Sauron. Let me clear this up. I have used this same character since I was 10 so I can really do well with it. Necronum took a final oath to Cirdan before Cirdan crossed into Aman, that he would maintain Mithlond and lend aid and counsel to any Man, Elf, Dwarf, or Orc. One more thing. I AM NOT A BAD GUY! Read my profile more carefully. Fled Mordor, sheltered by Elves, and was member of the Grey Company (left out purposefully). As for Sauron, I'm not sure how to explain it. Don't worry about me talking for someone else. It's impossible for now (since _someone _left me for dead). I'm lonely...


----------



## Luthien Elenese (Jun 28, 2005)

Rosalee LuAnn said:


> Some threads are supposed to be in present tense/first person/whatever, it depends on if the person in charge of the thread (Luthy, in this case) specifies it. If it is unspecified, default is past-tense third person (Right? Correct me if I'm wrong here).


 
Yeah, that's right. Sorry I didn't specify earlier.

Oh, and anyway dudes, welcome to the Shire! *bows and gives Eleventy-one and Wraithguard an apple each*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 28, 2005)

Why was my post moved? Not that it really maters, just wondering. 

It's good to get new people n here! It makes it a lot less 'one sided' and soooo much more fun! 

:sigh: I've been left in a dark barn and all I can get her to do is try to be 'telekinetic'! Well, for her that's not all that new I guess. Ever watched a cat try to think you into something?! I've always had cats and have a good idea how they act, so it's fun to use that knowledge for her.  It's rather entertaining to wright for her.

Oh yeah! Fall works, but I have to admit, I don't know all that much about the forth age...   I can work on it as we go though.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 28, 2005)

I've got you covered there ACE! I know everything from Eomer's wife to Faramir's child!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 28, 2005)

Cool! Then you can tell me if I need to change something. It'll be good to have the help at times. 

Lets see... what should she do know? There are a few ideas, but, well, she's not feeling all that great just right now. 

Profile question. Do you think KhelekMeoi should just stay shortened to Meoi? Then again, if left long it's more official and could be used as-is if needed... just another silly question though.  ~(anyone that knows what her name means must truly be an Elf-friend)~


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 28, 2005)

First off, head to Crickhollow. Second, no it's fine long. Third, like the new look?


----------



## eleventy-one (Jun 28, 2005)

Jeasus you guys post fast!!


Fall is fine. 4th Age was my plan. Yes, I'm a bad guy, soon I'll start acting like one I swear. Welcome Wraithgaurd. Will try to fix the tense. Yes, my character is currently in the outskirts of Crickhollow...will be moving toward the Inn shortly.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 28, 2005)

I was talking to ACE. She "accidentaly" left me for dead. So now the split story is split again and needs to be taped back together. But your presense in Crickhollow makes it a bit more fun.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 29, 2005)

umm... Is anything going on in the long run? This is fun, don't get me wrong, but... well, WHERE IS EVERY ONE?!?  

Rai (can I call you that?) I guess it looks alright... can't beat mine though  nah, it's alright. Just 'cuz, dose your caricature have something I can shorten his name to? It's cool but just a little hard to remember...  And do you really know elvish? I know a few words and have a list I can look for other things on, but you've used some I don't know. (but I get the idea  ) That might be fun to play with... if I ever get better at it...


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 29, 2005)

Sorry, yea you can call me Rai. I know ZERO Elvish. The words I used are Adunaic (Numenorian) and Black Speech. As for shortening the name. I guess you can use the root word _Necro_ which means _death_. Hidden meanings just keep coming! I got it all planned out for us. The others can squeeze in as they see fit. I'm going to use all 5 of the rune colors on Necronum's arm at least once before the end. Colors and wat they do are listed in profile. I could teach you a few principles of the Black Speech but I don't know that much yet.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 29, 2005)

And the question keep going... 

You really know what you're doing, don't you!? Hay, that fine by me, I'm just in it for the fun of learning about my caricature and RPGing. Black speech you say? Never tried to learn any of that, but it makes sense for who you're playing! (and boy! are you playing! )


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 29, 2005)

I sorta feel bad because it seems like we're taking over. Nah well. The other can jump in any time. *Crickets chirp*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 29, 2005)

It's not like we're in the way... we just get on when we can... hello? Did they all run away?  

:sigh:


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 30, 2005)

Well, it's not as if we all have unlimited computer time, like you two seem to have... *scowls*

_I AM SOOOO KIDDING! DON'T TAKE THAT SERIOUSLY!_

But you could, um, lay off so a couple of the other characters could get a bit in before you start in again... you know, so we have a chunk with your characters, then a chunk with the others, then back to yours, as that seems how it's been going sorta... just a thought, don't mind me... lah de dah de dah... *wanders around aimlessly*... lah de dah de dah... *bumps head on wall* OUCH!

Oh! I just remembered! I was going to tell you all something! But... I can't remember... what... *bumps head on wall again* Ooh! Now I remember!

I'm going to be out of town, starting July 5th and going until the 21st. I think I will have some access to the internet during that time, but not much, and the time I will have will be mostly dedicated to research (I think). If Luthy could RP Ella a bit during that time, and anyone else who might interact with her in their posts, it would be nice, because I don't want her dissappearing from the thread then appearing again a few pages later out of nowhere. of course, I *could* have more time on the compy than I think I'll have now, but that really is doubtful...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 30, 2005)

I hope you don't think we're in the way...  It's just that... well... I'LL BE GONE FOR TWO WEEKS AND REALLY LIKE GETTING ON HERE!!!  

Ok, that's better.  If you want to post PLEASE DO! It just seems like no one else has really been on... (not like some of us) and we have a story in play... sorry


----------



## Arlina (Jun 30, 2005)

Hello everyone!! I just joined The Shire rp and I hope that everyone doesn't mind!! I'll post a profile for everyone!!


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 30, 2005)

May I remind you people that this is the FOURTH AGE! Gandalf, Galadriel, and Celeborn already sailed to Valinor. Either a certain character is on LSDs or they are hacking up the storyline. Please stick to the season and age as best you can and 2 more things. One all the Elven rings are across the sea. Necronum wears the Ring of the Witch-King and the box contains a Dwarven ring! And Sauron's ring was thrown into Amon Amarth. Sorry but HOLY KRAP! I still love you guys tho! AND STICK TO TOLKIEN ENGLISH!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Brania maiden (Jun 30, 2005)

*I am not on LSD*

Hello, well sorry about that. I don't really know 1st age, 2cd, third or fourth. I am not that into Lord of The Rings, Dont know about all this extra history it seems to me. I thought we could just go along however and did not know about these 'ages', too bad we could not just have it however, I think it would be funner like that. But I will let you guys just continue with the shire. I dont know the elven rings are across the sea, that gandalf and galadriel arent there and what else, I dont know who exactly Necronum is [I thought he was just made up] and witch king, box of dwarven rings, sauron's ring into Amon Amarth? And then tolkien english? I thought you just know the story line but then this is our story, that you could add, change, etc however you wanted. And also that the stories could twist or separate or however. That we would just go with the flow. Anyway, have fun with the shire. : )


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 30, 2005)

Look I was just kidding about some of that stuff. I just wandered if you were aware of the FO thing. I didn't mean to be mean or insulting I was just wondering if you needed any help. I was just having some sick fun. Don't leave the Shire! Where would we be without our incredibly confused Elven friend?


----------



## Brania maiden (Jun 30, 2005)

Nah, its cool. But it was fun while it lasted, breaking rules and all, lol. Have fun in the fourth age!


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 30, 2005)

Great now I feel bad.


----------



## Arlina (Jun 30, 2005)

No! you can't leave. i mean, I just got to the Shire and i don't won't you to leave!! Brania maiden, i also don't know anything about the fourth age or anything like that, however don't feel bad Wraithguard, we all have our little times that we like to have some 'sick fun'!!


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 30, 2005)

Here is where I tear my heart out and staple it to a bulliton board. You see, I still have ADHD. I will eventually lose interest in this so I decided to come up with a way of ending it. As my title says, I am a wanderer. I cannot stand to continue the same thing for extended periods of time. So ACE and I are gonna wrap up the part of the story that contains me in a couple of weeks. I suggest you continue the story after I'm gone. I'm sorry if I've caused any trouble for you and Brania, I heart you! Don't leave!


----------



## Arlina (Jun 30, 2005)

Wraithguard said:


> Here is where I tear my heart out and staple it to a bulliton board. You see, I still have ADHD. I will eventually lose interest in this so I decided to come up with a way of ending it. As my title says, I am a wanderer. I cannot stand to continue the same thing for extended periods of time. So ACE and I are gonna wrap up the part of the story that contains me in a couple of weeks. I suggest you continue the story after I'm gone. I'm sorry if I've caused any trouble for you and Brania, I heart you! Don't leave!



Wait!! what?! Know I'm the one who feels soo low!! Know you're leaving!! you can't do this do this to me!! I just got here, and know I feel as though I just caused a huge mess. Maybe if i leave, everything would go back to the same way that it was, and that everyone would be happy again! So please don't leave, stay and have fun!! ::cries for everyone::


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 30, 2005)

You leave and I'll fill your room in the Fat Balrog with cow intestines. I caused this not you. So don't worry about it!


----------



## Arlina (Jun 30, 2005)

::wraps arm around stomach and hand goes to mouth:: But that doesn't mean that you have to leave!! Let by gones be by gones and forget about it1 ((good night everyone))


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm sorry, you seem to misunderstand. I'm gonna leave because I'm going to quickly grow tired of this. I may leave and come back later on but other than that I can't just keep going. If I do I'll eventually start being an arse (well a bigger one) and start writing **** just to keep going. Once my well dries up it will take some time to refill. I don't want to ruin this more than I have. ACE will probably stay and continue on and I may and probably will return. Thank you for letting me join and feel the love!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 30, 2005)

I... uh... take it I... missed... something 

What happened? NO! DON'T ANSWER THAT!!!  COME BACK EVERYONE!!! PLEASE!!! ::sighs:: well... now what?


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 30, 2005)

NO ONE IS GONNA LEAVE! IF YOU LEAVE I SHALL STALK YOU UNTIL THY DEATH! Comon guys. I wish they didn't censor my favorite word: c-r-a-p. I'm gonna leave towards like August if it lasts that long FOR A WHILE. I SHALL return. I don't wanna become a bigger arse than I already am because I love you guys. This story is unraveling to be worthy of a Tolkien book rip-off (don't read that too deeply... especially you ACE). It's gonna be like Gandalf in the Lord of the Rings. Goes away early in the story and comes back with greater power. I'm sorry for all the krap I caused today.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 30, 2005)

It might not have had anything to do with me, but, I'm sorry. =^.^=

I got in here to have fun and I've really been enjoying how this is going! I don't want anyone to leave, I hope you don't think you should... any of you. Please stay, I hate to get left behind...


----------



## reem (Jul 1, 2005)

People, I'm off. You probably won't notice my absence since I haven't posted much - which is one thing to be thankful for. Will probably not be able to post in the next two months. Hope you guys have fun
Toodles.


----------



## eleventy-one (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, looks like this thread almost self-destructed in the 2 days I didn't check it. 


Arlina...welcome and don't worry there are still quite a few of us here, includeing the bad guy (me!)

EDIT: Allright, i need some help. This thing has no plot and that was great, until we got going. First of all, since ACE and necro are out of the picture with tom bombadill, other people need to start posting...you know crickhollow inn and all that. then we need to figure out something evil for me to do...i don't have any clues.

HELP!?


----------



## Arlina (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you so much for the welcome. I'm glad to know that there are still people on here who aren't leaving. I'm sorry Wraithguard for miss interpreting what you said, please forgive. I hope that you don't leave any time soon!! I'm also sorry, eleventy-one, because I have no clue how to help you...I'm not even sure myself what is going on!! ^^


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 1, 2005)

*People!!!*

HI!!!  

The 'story line' for most of The Shire is a mater of acting and reacting, as far as I can tell.  If you have ANY ideas that you want to present, please let us know! It would be fun to get the whole Shire together to 're-save' Middle Earth as we know it, but it's also cool to just deal with 'every day life'. Just have fun with whatever you think up...


----------



## eleventy-one (Jul 2, 2005)

i like the "resave" but any way i think of it is kinda too easy. generally the bad guy would like kidnapp someone and then have a fight with the leader (mayor?). the kidnappings no problem, any one of you will do (heh heh heh) but there's no one in charge of the town. therefore, i don't see how i can take power. and well, there's also the fact that even a hobbit mayor would be easy to defeat i mean, come on, hobbits are 3 feet tall and i'm like 5'8" or so...to easy

any ideas?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 2, 2005)

Perhaps it's not a hobbit that should be kidnaped?   hummm... should we think of getting a 'fellowship' together just to have more of a group for... picking on?


----------



## eleventy-one (Jul 2, 2005)

that's a good idea...both of them. the kidnappee should definately be someone of significance (someone through whom to get control of the shire) but should NOT be a hobbit (to easy)

now, the only question is who? who would be infulencial in the shire in the 4th age but not be a hobbit? i'm drawing a blank.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 3, 2005)

*Bangs head on desk trying not to laugh.*

Glad you like my ideas!  There's more where that came from but they might not fit with this story all that well.

WHO?!? Isn't that up to your plotting mind?!  And perhaps you're not trying to gain control of the Shire by this kidnapping but through the use of controlling someone's power... whatever that might be... You know how it works, bad guy has need for power, hero/heroine has 'power' (speech, form, trust... puppet?) bad guy grabs good guy causing mayhem, 'forces' people to obey bad guy, looks good for bad guy, in come good guys, bad guy in trouble... or something like that...  I'm sure you can think of SOMETHING to do.  

I am sorry to say that I will probably not be able to get on for about two weeks now. Family trip and all that. Have fun while I'm gone! I would LOVE to come back to a really interesting story or two! BYE! I'LL MISS ALL OF YOU!!!


----------



## Luthien Elenese (Jul 3, 2005)

*catches up on her reading of posts*

What?! why is everyone leaving? *sigh* things like this always happen when i go away for a week...

gar! I have been neglecting my duties! sorry guys, I shall go and post now, also I will volunteer for the post of kidnapee, if you want me? I've been thinking of adding a new charecter, someone un-hobbity parhaps and this idea has clinched it.... shall go post!

Also, welcome, any new people. You are sehr welcome here.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 3, 2005)

AraCelebEarwen said:


> through the use of controlling someone's power... whatever that might be...


 
*caughrunesonNecronum'sarmcaugh* (Read profile)


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jul 5, 2005)

Soo sorry I've been gone guys! But my mom changed the password on the computer and suddenly a whole bunch of things came up, so...

Today is July 5th. You'll notice that in my post earlier I said that I would be leaving today. I might have some access to a computer while I'm gone, but I'm not sure how much or if I'll be allowed on MERPG. I'll try to get a post up before I leave, but then I probably won't be able to post until I get back from my trip. I am not abandoning this thread! I fully intend to come back after my vacation.

Until I return,
Rosie


----------



## Arlina (Jul 5, 2005)

Since everyone is saying their sorries for being gone, I most also issue one for not posting: This is the last week of Governor's School, and everything is wrapping up, from my playwrighting class putting on our play tommorrow to my Roots of Rage group project being presented later this week!! 

I hope to have a post up soon, and I hope that everyone that went away on vacation or for other reasons has lots of fun!!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi peoples!  I was going to post but I can't think of anything right now...! Looks like I haven't missed much yet though. I'll try to think of something and get back to ya later!  See ya! Have fun! 

-------------- condensing my posts 

If you haven't noticed yet, I'm back!  

It's only for a little while though, I've got another camp this next week. No chance of getting on from there.  

How am I doin'? This is wonderful! I love that I can use so much emotion and yet could be a total pain if I wanted to... not that I would do that without reason.   I hope you all come back soon. We can have our own story going but it would be good to have some other stuff going on...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi W93! Join if you would like, but did you read more then the last few pages or are you somewhere else and just trying to confuse the rest of us?   

~*~Ours is the Shire! The fields and woods! Ours be the story of adventure and more! Dark men and shadow! The light and the hope! Ours is this story! Relax, come and play! Come join, if you dare! We're all friends when here!~*~ 

lol, And all on the spot!  (yeah, could be better, oh well, still fun!)


----------



## Arlina (Jul 18, 2005)

yeah, I was wondering the same thing, Warrior93, "puff" you're there, and it doesn't make since. It helps to read a little more then a page, or just ask questions, that's what I did to like two different people in order to get what was going on! Oh, and welcome to the rp, have fun, and all that jazz like Ara said.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 18, 2005)

Sorry I've been gone, been in hospital, blah blah blah, railroad spike. I'm gonna read the IC and see what the heck has been going down.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 18, 2005)

Well it's good to have you back Rai.  

W93... reading is good, if you want to fit into our part then please post here and we can help... It's going to be fun!


----------



## Arlina (Jul 18, 2005)

Yes, welcome back!

And while we wait for Warrior93, I know two other people that could be posting...well actually like five, but those three haven't been around here lately....


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 22, 2005)

Sorry, I've been hopping that someone *coughRaicough* would think to come back.  I want to try something but sort of need him to act and react to get this right. I hope you don't mind...


----------



## Arlina (Jul 22, 2005)

lol. If we're waiting on Rai, then that is fine. I was wondering why you weren't posting, but now I know. Thanks for telling me, and here's to hoping Rai posts!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 22, 2005)

Perhaps we should prod his memory?  If needed I can use plan b, but I hope I won't have to, it would be hard to juggle another person right now...   Ah well, I hope you're having fun. If Rai would come back I think I could let your little girl know some more... if she lets me.


----------



## Arlina (Jul 22, 2005)

Hopefully you won't have to use your plan B and can use plan A, but we have to get Rai to post. Any ideas?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 22, 2005)

We could always post clues in all the places he's to be found, hope he gets the idea and remembers how to find us... or we could just PM him.


----------



## Arlina (Jul 22, 2005)

well, that could work..so what are we going to do?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 22, 2005)

Now? Play!  *think think think* ummm... oh! I think I have a post, unless you get there first somehow.  
------
I think I might let you go first Arlina... I want to see what your girl thinks.  But if you aren't going to be on for a while... no, I think you should have a go at this one!


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 23, 2005)

Well Rai said he was at Tom Bombadil, so I put myself at the Old Forest.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 23, 2005)

fine by me! I just wanted to let every one know to put ideas and questions here!  May I ask though, who is this girl you speak of, or is that something you will be doing without letting us in on?   Just wanted to check.  (It might be wise to ask here before playing with something someone else might have done... but that's just my thought.)


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, Anyone can use her I just put her in there.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 23, 2005)

Ha! Ragdoll eh? Just stuck something in there to slap around and do as we please. I like the cut of yer jib.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 23, 2005)

*glaring at Rai* Yeah, you might!  Be nice boys!  

Shall we play for a moment? Or would it not work that well without Arlina?   I want to have a good spot to leave it for the week.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 23, 2005)

Yea I'm gonna be gone too. The whole awards ceremony week is not fun because there are people who earn awards and don't get them and people who get them and don't earn them. I was pissed at my first ceremony because I got cheated out of my awards, so I gotta work with Becky... or 2nd Lietinant Jackson  and make sure all the nominations are in order and so on. If you want I can post how it goes when I return. Last year two people passed out and we had one broken arm . This year we have more first year recruits so it should be fun.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 23, 2005)

That should indeed be interesting! Passed out?! Broken arm?!!  *shakes head* Just keep cool and try to stay out of too much trouble... if you can.  Yeah, it might be fun to hear how it goes, but I'll leave that up to you when you get back.  Have fun man!


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 23, 2005)

I know 2 things I'm getting because the Command Sergeant Major talks in his sleep and I verified it with him. I'm getting promoted  and I'm getting the Sons of the American Revolution medal. That raises my rank to Master Sergeant and my medal count to 3. It accompanies the Purple Heart and the Distinguished Leadership medal. Don't worry about accident's this year, we are going to have an ambulance on site for just in case.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 23, 2005)

Cheater!  ah well, just as long as you DO get back! Have fun and don't forget us!


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 23, 2005)

I shall not and I hope you all have a safe and wonderful time in my absence. Don't get yourselves killed before I return.

~Rai


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey all! Sorry it took me so long to get on this, every time I would go to read this thread (trying to read the whole thing) , I would get interrupted. OK. I finally read the whole thing and my plan is to, very soon, join Rai and Ara at Rivendel/Imladris. My plan is to meet you there, if all goes well. I still need to figure what _exactly_ my quest is. 

The reason I didn’t join you first was because I wanted to ‘open up the field’, so to speak, to any new players. Anyone else want to join? Now is a good time. I’ll wait one or two days to post, if no one else joins then I’ll continue. 

One more thing. What is it with the character profile? Where do I post it? And what do I need to post? Could someone pm me and explain? And if I'm doing anything wrong, let me know.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jul 26, 2005)

My schedule is so much more busy than I ever anticipated it being. I hope you all won't hate when I say that I've had to choose only one thread to stay in because of the simple issue of time... and, you guessed it, this is not it. (Reniad en Agarwaen won out, sorry folks.) What say we simply let Ella drop out of the story once and for all... it was fun while it lasted.  

Toodles!
Rosie


----------



## Daranavo (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi! I posted something not really in accord with what you all have going on. I read back a long way and still do not get a good sense of what is happening so I decided to stay neutral so far and get some of my writing out there for others to see. I hope do not disappoint. Oh, I was on vacation last week. I did not post this and I apologize to everyone for it who was effected, but from what I read it didn't seem anyone was.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 26, 2005)

I never knew how much work it was ti be a Platoon Sergeant! I'm typing with my left hand and writing wit my right so if ther are any mistakes I'm sory. I am down to 60 forms and then I have to order every last individual ribbon which in this case is around 200. Sorry I can't stay on any longer but I have more thigns to tend to.

~Rai


----------



## Daranavo (Jul 29, 2005)

Are profiles a requirement in an rp like The Shire, or just a suggestion?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 29, 2005)

@ Dar. You can do short posts!?!   (hehe, you like RPGs?  )

I'M BAAAACCCKKK!!!

Looks like some of you have been having some fun! Way to go people! That was fun to read! I hope it goes well for you!


----------



## Daranavo (Jul 30, 2005)

I do NOT like to do short posts  and I do like Rpg's.  Each to his/her own though. If its fun for everyone and the story moves along well I'm all good with it. I have noticed we have a very young writer in our midst. Warrior93 is 11 I believe. I have been trying to help him along. I do not know him well but he seems to respond well to encouraging PM's, and will modify a post if it does not fit right. Give him a atta boy and keep it up if you see him. We were all that young once. Oh and Ara, where did you come up with that cat..thing?


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 30, 2005)

Just making char pro:



Name: Roan 

Age:?? maybe in the 2000s

Weapons: A secret long knife on his thigh(forgets about it a lot) and two elven blades called stingwhip and Diety

Appearence: Blonde long hair, Muscular, Green eyes

Story: Born in Lothlorien, his parents were lilled in a hunting raid by goblins, then Roan was taked to Mirkwood to his Uncle Thorendine. He accidently killed his uncle by wrenching out an arrow near his heart, by some morgul orcs. He then was taken back to lorien and raised there by the elves, and getting the name: Son of All. He then traveled alone, towards the Men of the West. Roan then (Sorry about all those "Then") He became a secret spy of Rohan for King Eomer.

Dress: A Dark black tunic, and jet-black boots.

Nature: Hot, Very hot tempered, Loses his head very easily.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 30, 2005)

well, I like to read and gather ideas that tend to ether find a way into my work or silently drive me nuts! I have been reading through the Sil and keep (and maybe it's just me) finding elves that change into other things. A bat for example. My love of cats and my own knowledge of how they act, move and almost even think (you never really know) have found it's way into some of my... more relaxed profiles. A good fighter, spy, wanderer and almost anything else, a cat is the perfect fit for how I tend to think at times. I hope you will understand that even if it might be a stretch from our dear Professor Tolkien's way of thinking, I will not be changing much with her. I like to write, and to go from Elf to cat is a good way for me to think and also poses some interesting twists to almost any story.  Is that what you were asking?

And that's an interesting profile W93! Sounds like you're having fun. It's good to have you join in here, another member is always fun! Keep up the good work! And Just have fun!  hehe


----------



## Daranavo (Jul 30, 2005)

Your explanation was...adequate Ara. I really do not mind cats at all, I have 2 myself. 2 females named Thelma and Louise. 

If it can be explained even loosely through tolkiens works, I am good with it and if it can't, as long as all are enjoying their time here it is fine as well. You seem to really enjoy that character nd so I always look forward to seeing what you write next. Oh, and YAY, its saturday! WOOHOO!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 30, 2005)

Yes, I'm having fun.  I'm glad you like how I write! I must say that I have thoroughly enjoyed reading most of your posts! Very interesting and rather good twists and details! Bravo!  Keep up the good work everyone! 

I have lots of cats! I need to find homes for five kittens and just keep my farm toughened male, Frodo , and the females, Shadow and Butter. I was raised with cats and can even help catch the little barn cats at my Grandma's! It's fun to gain their friendship, well worth the time! 

Saturday! Gotta love it!


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 30, 2005)

*walks in singing* _Saturday, in the park. I think it was the fourth of July._ Just about anything anyone says brings a song to my mind. I'm happy today. (I'm happy almost every day) I have a long weekend! Lets all get lots done today in the RPs.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 30, 2005)

If only Rai and Arlina were on...  ah well. I think I'll go haunt another thread for a while!  mwahaha!


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 30, 2005)

I thought this thread had an evil aura!  Nah I'm joking. If you haven't figured it out... I'M BACK BABY!  As for what happened, it was fairly docile. I earned my promotion to Master Sergeant and now have a count of 24 ribbons and 4 medals. It's good to be back and out of the paperwork.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 30, 2005)

WOOOHOOO!!!  GOOD TO SEE YA MAN!!! sorry, I got just a little bored...  But perhaps I can calm down now... it's been a long week! But if all's well, then let the games resume!


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 30, 2005)

I'll get to posting as soon as I can. I'm a little brain dead right now so forgive me if my posts are a little... odd.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 30, 2005)

But at the same time they might turn out to be rather good...  I'm at my creative best when tired... most of the time any way.   As long as I can remember how to use the pencil or keyboard, if I can't do that then I start going silently nuts!  When I get an idea, it has to find some way to get out or it never lets me rest... waking up way before dawn tends to bring some odd ideas and interesting thoughts. But I'm sure you can imagine what I mean.  I don't mind if you want to think for a while... just try not to take too long!


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm most creative when I'm jacked up on three pots of coffee, or when I'm in certain situations.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 30, 2005)

COFFEE!!!!!!!   YES! That's what I need! *runs off to get a iced, high caffeine drink* It's hot and I've had a hard few days. Perhaps I should go get one of ingolmo's Moonwaters! (is that what their called?   ) 

--------

I can only think what some of those situations might be...  But if you're in the army then why do I bother to try thinking about it?! Just ignore me, I'm in a strange mood as I edit this.  I just got done writing and sending my latest story to my best friend. If she likes it you might get a chance to read it!  Anyway, this is my brain after only four or five hours of sleep and no coffee yet! aaaahhhh!


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 31, 2005)

Caffine doesn't effect me at all. And I tried to get a sugar high the other day and it didn't work. Never have gotten one of those. I _have_ gotten high off of no sleep before.


----------



## Daranavo (Jul 31, 2005)

I drink a blend of Kona coffee. I love the stuff. On the weekends its Kona till around noon, then Long Islands til dinner, then a nice Los Voscos or Mondavi CabSo after. Hmm, no wonder I never remember what was for dinner on saturday.


----------



## Arlina (Jul 31, 2005)

::waves:: Guess who's back?! I'm sorry that I've been gone...I think that I'm going to stop saying that because I've said that like 10 times already..but oh well! Hopefully I'll get back to posting from the garden. I'm sorry if I messed anything up by not being here. Again, I'm sorry.

Coffee eh? I HATE coffee! I can't stand the stuff at all!


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh I love coffee! So do all true Washingtonians. I can drink just about anything high in caffine before bed and go to sleep fine. I'm wishing very much right now that coffee would keep me awake!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 1, 2005)

And going by what I see your post time was, I can understand what you mean! Man! Up all night were you?!  Nah, if I was up then, I might have been on as well... Coffee is really rather good in this part of the world, ain't it?


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 1, 2005)

Exactly! I love night. I'm no morning person and definately a night owl. I was actually up 'til 3:00.


----------



## Arlina (Aug 1, 2005)

Alright, another night owl! I've been up to 5 or 6 in the morning this weekend, thanks to a lockin for my church! IT was fun, however I was so tired after that...however I normally stay up till 2!! alright...anyway, I don't drink coffee, can't stand the stuff...but that doesn't matter


oh, welcome to the rp if I haven't already said that before...=^.^=


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 1, 2005)

Well, work is 6am for me so staying up til 5 or 6am won't do. That is unless I have "company".  Then an all-nighter is par for the course. However, I do not stay focused at work all day when I do do that so I try and keep it to a minimum.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 1, 2005)

Night is a better time to get things done when it's so hot. And if you let it, that can be the best time to think! *growls at the post right be for this* Some of us might like to keep such things in our own world. It can make an interesting story, but I would thank you to not add to the mess. *shakes her head* Anyway. I prefer coffee in the mornings and afternoons. Not being much of a morning person, it truly is fun to stay up and let my mind wander.  

So are we all enjoying this little story? Do some of you have a goal in mind for how this should go with all of you? Rai and I started out with an idea, but I think it might have changed a little now...


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 1, 2005)

AraCelebEarwen said:


> *growls at the post right be for this* Some of us might like to keep such things in our own world. It can make an interesting story, but I would thank you to not add to the mess. *shakes her head*


 
Was I adding to the mess? If you feel I was overboard I will try and tone myself down more.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 1, 2005)

It's just that it would be nice to keep this a family friendly place, if you know what I mean.  thank you for joining, don't get me wrong! It's very good to have you, but let's keep it clean.


----------



## Wraithguard (Aug 2, 2005)

I leave you all alone for two days and you go off in the field I started about coffee.  Nah well I've been a bit busy but I'll try to find more time. Regulation Training begins in exactly one week so I'm gonna be unable to get on much.


----------



## Arlina (Aug 2, 2005)

::sighs:: and school starts back for me on Thursday...so that means that I'll also be rarely on, but I'll get on as often as I can to post!!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 2, 2005)

Well then... should we find a good place to leave you?  It might be good for the story if we know we don't have to wait for you... but I know you would be missed!


----------



## Wraithguard (Aug 2, 2005)

is an oxymoron. Whatever is fine, I may have something up my sleeve but it will take a few days to pull off but it will let me leave for a time. I'll be able to get on several times a week so there is no need anyway. I'll just be very very tired, sore, and cranky.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 2, 2005)

oh... Well... I hope you'll be doing alright. I'll be praying for you.  Have fun while you're hear, and try to keep it together when you're not.


----------



## Wraithguard (Aug 2, 2005)

I shall have fun while im HERE and if I start being cruel or mean it's because of that so let me apologize in advance. I'm proudly keeping the family tradition and in a few years will be fighting for your _political _freedom. DIE COMMIE DIE!


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 2, 2005)

*Walks in quietly singing* _I'm all alone, there's no one here beside me....._

I guess I'm too eager. Gosh. I'm putting a lot of myself into this rp. Well, I suppose I _am_ an English major, and I _do_ want to write fiction for a living.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 2, 2005)

*Head hits desk and eyes cross at impact* I HATE SPELLING WHEN I CAN'T THINK!!!  

Fine, just be as safe as you can... if you can.  *arg* I'm suffering from post creative explosion crash! My mind is driving me crazy! I can't think, and then I DO get an idea and it vanishes as soon as I get a pen in hand!  ah well...


----------



## Wraithguard (Aug 2, 2005)

Do me 2 favors... slow down your posting till I can catch up with reading them and 2 stop making such large posts. Makes me just want to skim over them.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 2, 2005)

Strange that I got into engineering I think. I did equally well in my english and writing courses If not better. However, I have found that some level of creativity is handy in engineering as well, especially when dealing in the Automotive flavor. I find work fun and refuse to stay serious longer then I must. I do dispise the corporate meetings though. *shudders* "Why did this bodyside cost 1.5million more?" Or my personal favorite. "Why did we go in that direction?" 

Meg if you no longer like the rp, start one up that you can control a bit better. I will help you in any way that i can. Sigh, best get back to work, cya.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 2, 2005)

Gosh! What time zone are you in? My comp says you posted the last post at 3:33 am!

I am enjoying this rp. It's just getting a little more difficult to navigate logically. If you wanted to start a new rp I'd be glad to join you. Would we keep the same characters?
~Meg


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 2, 2005)

We could start another one and invite others too. We could start it off where we are. We could collaborate on the entrance narrative. Eastern Timezone, and sometimes, Pacific. However, last night I could not sleep. Had alot on my mind. I am dead at work now, waiting, hoping for the 5PM chime.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 8, 2005)

I've been thinking about something for a while now... 

Rai and Arlina? Do you think we should travel back into the Shire? (not that we aren't there, but I mean back into the towns.) I mean, This is fun and all, but we sorta lost the original idea... And after all, there's LOTS that we could do once there! Pester the towns folk, stop at the pubs and shops, wander the streets, hunt the shadows...  Or you can simply ignore me and my post and we could go on and try to remember where we were going...  Just had to get that off my mind...


----------



## Arlina (Aug 21, 2005)

Sure, that sounds good, and it could also help with the delima (sp?) that we are currently at with Rai. It would be good to get back into the original idea and hope that more people would join!!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 21, 2005)

But do you think we should have _that_ happen and then our two girls end up back in the Shire? How would that work for you? I don't really want to do _that_ to him, but he asked it as a favor! So? I'll do it but it's gunna be interesting!  

I do think we should get back to the shire and I think I might be able to do it all in on good post if I try...  Sound good? 

like the hidden meaning? If you don't know, then just you wait!!!


----------



## Arlina (Aug 21, 2005)

::laughs:: lovely

Yes, I agree, it does seem a little mean, but he ask you to do it for him, so I guess you really don't have any choice, plus it works a little in our favor. I'm sure that it'd be good to get my character out there a little more instead of being some scaried little child, I'm sure that I can get her to open up more or something as the adventure goes on, ...or something. 

Have fun with the post!!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 21, 2005)

Then unless you want to have a bigger part in _that_  I will start working with it on my writing program and have that list of things take place as well as can be fitted. Let me know if you have an idea! It might be a little while (no, it'll be at least a while!) before I get it done, so let me know asap if you think of something! *rubs hand together as an evil grin starts to show* I am going to do this as well as if it where my own! Now to think... muwhahaha


----------



## Arlina (Aug 21, 2005)

::shakes head:: don't let the evilness take over!! ::laughs:: I don't think that I can have a bigger part in _that_, so write away!! Don't take too long, we want to the story to get back up and running again, and this post will jump start that rp again. But also don't rush because then your post could turn out to be a bad one ((which they have never been before, btw))!! So enjoy doing _that_ and have fun!! If I think of anything, I'll pm ya!!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 21, 2005)

k, I'll be good. ^^ <--(angel face) 

Thanks! I'll think it over as I good do the dishes.  (which is why I have to get off now, so I'll get back to that as soon as I can!  ) *wanders off trying not to look too evil*


----------



## Arlina (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice post!! It's really sad!! ::is crying:: 

I hope that you had fun with the dishes!!^^


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 22, 2005)

they were good for thinking.  

Thanks! I really hoped it would work well...  So shall we get back to the Shire now? After you, please.


----------



## Arlina (Aug 22, 2005)

I posted, but I'm not sure if it's going to help us get anywhere. I'm trying to figure some things out about my character, so just deal with my nondiscriptive posts for a little while. I hope to have something done soon!! =^.^=



((I'm seriously about to cry. On the television, the National Geographics channel is airing a show called "Inside 9/11" and it's all about the process from when the terorrist decieded to attack the US all the way to the after math of 9/11...it's very sad!!))


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 22, 2005)

It's alright. Take your time to get to know her.  Let me know if yo want any help with something! 

((Again, it's alright. I have not watched that show and I don't plan on seeing it. (it's not on that I've yet to hear of here) I don't think I want to really know what happened...  But ignorance is not always bliss...))


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 23, 2005)

I taped the first two of the series. Its excellent. Its pretty bad that many Americans have already forgotten about what happened and how serious all of this is.


----------



## Arlina (Aug 23, 2005)

That's exactly why the show was extremely sad, and the fact that there could be another terrorist attack on us...some people on the show said that maybe we needed another 9/11 to wake some people back up, for them to remember why we are in this war, and to remember the fallen heros who have died in this war, and all those who have died in the terrorits attacks.!!


----------



## Wraithguard (Aug 23, 2005)

I smell an evil plot! I'm gonna go find out what you have done to me but whatever it is it will fit in with my grand design (I seriously hope). Love you guys and pray that when I get transferred in 28 days it will be to Fairbanks, Alaksa instead of to Mt. Rainier in Washington else I'll have to leave the forum fer good.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 23, 2005)

*the evil grin fades as she reads the rest of the post*

OH! No, I really hope you like what I did (and didn't) do!  I hope you don't have to leave for good... but at least you're not in the way now...  


 I'll miss ya dude...


----------



## Wraithguard (Aug 23, 2005)

Yea it's fine. With any luck upon my promotion I will be given the option which I will chose... what else?


----------



## Arlina (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm praying for you, and I know that Ara is too!! Good luck with your promotion!! I hope you get the one that you want so you don't have to leave us!! We'll surely miss you!!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 23, 2005)

Seeing that time has passed and we may finally be getting someone else back  (yea for eleventy!) I think I'll push this back into use and see if anyone is interested in trying again! The Shire is now back to being The Shire! Towns and inns and hobbit holes and all, IT'S BACK! COME AND PLAY! 

If you're lost please post here or you could pm me. I'm sorry if anyone feels that we ran away with the story and would like to offer a new start! There is yet no real line and only Arlina and I have anything that we're playing with but we would be more then happy to welcome you back or for the first time! 

THE SHIRE IS BACK!!!!


----------



## Arlina (Sep 24, 2005)

Yes, I am also sorry for helping drag the rp away from the Shire. We have worked hard to bring the story back to the shire, however, and we would really love if everyone would come back!! Or for even new comers to join...like Ara stated!!

So, thank you Ara for getting the story back on the right track, and I hope that everyone will come back and join and that we even get some new members to get this place going again! Thank you eleventy for joining us!! ::bows::


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 28, 2005)

Cat and mouse, but wait! Who's the cat?!  *snicker* 

Sorry, I had to do that. It shouldn't be hard to work with, but if I must, I _suppose_ I could change it to something else...  But I have WAY too much energy right now and my way thinking is being LODS of fun!!!! 
Hyper ACE!   *mind buzzing crazily*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 5, 2005)

OH! *rubs hands together* Welcome (back) Daranavo. Miss the Shire did we?

Hey Arlina, I think I'll let you take the post. It'll give you a chance to play a bit with someone else.  

Dar, try to be nice.


----------



## Arlina (Nov 5, 2005)

yes, yes!! welcome back Daranavo!!

Thanks Ara...I was wondering if you were going to post or if you wanted me to post!


----------



## Azaelia_Boffin (May 18, 2006)

haha!! i'm back! oh yes! the master of reeeeeeally long posts is here!! *dances?* errm-hum...sorry about that. its just occurred to me that the only only people here thar'll remember me are rosie, luth and reem! to you guys: its cicely!!! oh yes! or luthien as i was in the old thread...but the point is... I'M BACK!!!!


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (Mar 15, 2020)

Hello all


----------

